# Wogan coffee Bristol.. recommendations?



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Some friends are going over tomorrow and Im keen to try some. Any recommendations?

I prefer the chocolatey/ nutty/ caramel side of things, and actively steer away from 'fruity acidity'

Starting to prefer slightly darker roasts, Rave signature has been a new coffee I've really enjoyed recently..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You really have to go darker to get the nutty /chocolatey floors. I find for the darker stuff, coffee compass are spot on. I get 2 to 3 kilos month from them and if you like it in milk, try the sumatran lingtong they have (mahogany roast). it is spectacular...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I can also get chocolate and nutty flavours from a " medium " roast too

Whatever medium roast equates to nowadays

Ultimately id look at the tasting notes and ignore the colour , and taste it with an open mind ....


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

OK.. I'll just try a few I like the sound of then!


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

I didn't actually know this place existed (I'd only seen 2 day coffee... Or whatever it's called) , thanks for mentioning it - I'll try to check it out next time I'm in Bristol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Was in Two Day on St Michaels Hill this Saturday having a chat with a nice lady over a shot and buying some beans while waiting for docs at eye hosi. There's a fair few roasters in Bristol/Bath and close surrounding areas. If you come to Bristol now and again then search exactly that Bristol and Bath coffee roasters you'll be laughing.

Also stuff you can't order online at Bath Green Park market (next to Sainsbury) every sat morning from RoundHill if you get near Bath but only Sat morning only specifically mention them as can't get online. Have or used to have open day at their roastery in Radstock on Friday too, assume they still do but never made that cause of work......

Getting

Get your search on you'll be spoilt for choice honestly and good cafés to especially in Bath.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Wogan is quite old school. Definitely not my sort of thing. Round Hill is very good.

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

........but yes as JP says RoundHill are awesome, one of my favourites. Oh and if you hit the Market JP's place is minutes round the corner and will sort you with a good coffee of your choosing as his is one of the cafés I referred to you won't be disappointed with a RoundHill bean or a pour from Repack.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Extract coffee & Wogan are on the same road. (M32). Used Wogan quite a few times last year. They are roasted to order but have no roast dates on their bags. Java & Malabar are ok & reasonable priced for that nutty choccy taste you require though better with milk drinks.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Have ended up with Espresso, Riposo and Dutch.. interested to see how they compare to the 2 excellent Rave's I'm just finishing!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Recommendation for Wogan?

Yeah, avoid. I tried two of their blends and they were not good at all in comparison to what else is out there. To be frank, their coffee is the sort of stuff you'd get in a run-of -the mill greasy spoon and if you are used to roasters like Rave, Extract, or Two Day you will be disappointed. I was.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep. Limini, CC & Rave are in a different league.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought 2 kg of the stuff. I got so fed up with it that about half of each kg went in the bin. It was 'nothing' coffee. No discernable features. The sort of stuff that would come out of a vending machine in a petrol station.

It has its place, as a commodity coffee in a cafe that doesn't care for customers that dont care either (ie. most cafes and most customers) but no place in a coffee conaisseurs house.

Apologies if this seems harsh, but I just don't think Wogan even intend to cater for the sort of people who post here. They have a different market and it obviously works for them.


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Other good roasters in bristol include Clifton Coffee and Roasted Rituals - both worth trying.

And if you're visiting then the Full Court Press and Small Street Espresso cafes are well worth visiting.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Thansk guys. Used clifton a number of times, but will try RR.

FCP is a great place. friendliest owner/ staff i've ever encountered in a specialty coffee shop.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Im actually sat in FCP as i type, so many brew methods on the go in front of me! Found it hard to choose!

Went for the Sitio Canaa as a flat white. extremely good, banana and custard flavours described.

I need a cafe like this local to me!!!


----------

